

Google Chrome Extensions for People Who Build Websites - tswicegood
http://sixrevisions.com/tools/chrome-extensions-developers-designers/

======
abraham
The Chrome extension gallery has a category for web developer tools:
<https://chrome.google.com/extensions/featured/web_dev>

I don't know how the article missed Speed Tracer.
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ognampngfcbddbfe...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ognampngfcbddbfemdapefohjiobgbdl)

~~~
mike4u
They also missed iMacros for Chrome - great for web regression tests (record &
replay). A bit like Selenium, but easier to use for quick testing/performance
measurements.
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/deckhobdafgddagl...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/deckhobdafgddaglbaokimbcjjdikago)

------
mhansen
No stylebot? For me, it's the biggest innovation in CSS editing since Firebug.

<http://stylebot.me/>

~~~
abraham
I was just looking for this yesterday but couldn't remember what it was
called.

------
8ig8
Until there's a full version of Firebug available for Chome, I'll be sticking
with Firefox for development work.

~~~
scotth
I agree with you that Chrome dev tools are lacking a bit, but what do you miss
specifically?

I find that the JS debugger is far better (or at least since the last time I
worked with Firebug). That's enough for me.

~~~
hbt
\- multi-line javascript console

\- inline viewing of ajax requests

\- go to link that works

\- urls that work

\- keyboard shortcuts for debugging (go to line, create breakpoint)

\- inspector with more options

\- easier to edit inline html with highlighting not raw text

\- connecting to console via other extensions (chrome API is very small
compared to firefox API)

\- Better search in scripts

\- Better search in DOM tree

\- Better search in inspector

\- Less clicking when viewing remote content

\- Displaying remote content that works (file is loaded, content tab is empty)

Only a matter of time before it's implemented in chrome. But, firebug already
has all this stuff and it makes a huge difference when debugging JS

Note: I wrote a couple of chrome extensions. Therefore, I cumulated more
frustration than the average JS developer on chrome because switching to
firebug is not even an option in my case ;-)

~~~
catshirt
i did not recognize this until recently so i sympathize; but the chrome
inspector has a javascript environment superior to firebug. i do suppose this
is arguable, though.

more objectively, you can definitely review ajax requests in the inspector-
and I actually think this feature is superior as well.

interestingly, I actually learned to love the chrome inspector because I was
so fed up with using firefox in general (enough so that it's debugging
capabilities did not outweigh the cons).

------
edanm
For anyone using the "color picker" extension, there is a better option
(Windows only, sorry). I use ClipX, which is a utility for having clipboard
history (i.e., you can ctrl+c 10 things and have them all available.) It's
amazingly useful, and works exactly as you'd expect out of the box.

It has an extension called Color Picker, which gives you a shortcut for
popping up a Color Picker/Eye Dropper tool whenever and wherever you want,
anywhere inside you Operating System. It's customizable as to what exactly
gets copied to your clipboard. It is a much better option than having an
extension, IMO, both because it's part of a utility I use anyway, and because
it is available anywhere inside Windows, not just your browser.

~~~
stuartloxton
For OSX I use 'DigitalColor Meter', comes with all OS X's and isn't browser
based. Can do Hex + RGB, install Afloat and you can keep it above all windows
on your mac.

------
BonoboBoner
As much as I liked that list, I stopped from installing all of them, because
they scare me. Call me stupid and paranoid, but I dont understand why a
friggin "color-picker"-extension would require full access to my browsing
history. If anyboy can explain, I d be glad to be informed on why that is.

------
pmichaud
The title is a little yucky with the "15", but the extensions mentioned are
legitimately useful to web devs.

~~~
AjJi
I think it's OK when it's not a top. The title is just stating the fact that
15 extensions are listed.

------
nowarninglabel
The color picker module does not do what is stated in this article, did they
even try it? The feedback section for color picker is riddled with comments
that it doesn't do what people would naturally think it would do (pick out a
color on the page using an 'eye dropper' like functionality.

Fortunately, there is both an actual 'eye dropper' extension and the 'color
pick' extension. Eye dropper never worked for me on my Linux box, but color
pick works like a charm. Here is its extension page:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ohcpnigalekghcmg...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ohcpnigalekghcmgcdcenkpelffpdolg)

------
maguay
A couple more I find useful:

\- Evernote Web Clipper - for saving code snippets and notes about projects \-
Resize Window - to open a page in a resolution of your choice. Very useful. \-
Awesome Screenshot - take a screenshot and let people know what you think
about a page ... if you're using Safari, Coda Notes is much nicer, though :)

And, of course, the developer tools included in Chrome (first in Safari ...
and they still are nicer there) are great, too.

Any more extensions HN users find useful?

~~~
hbt
Refer to <http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc> for formatting options.

Feel free to add a couple of links

About chrome extensions: You might like vimium
<http://github.com/philc/vimium>

~~~
sp4rki
If I could upvote you more I would! Vimium in Chrome is the bees knees! The
best extension ever made, no discussion.

~~~
hbt
It needs a bit more work (if you compare it to vimperator on firefox).
Especially some essential things like cursor mode, visual mode, bookmarks and
keymarks

Take a look at my fork (and others) for more stuff.
<http://github.com/hbt/vimium>

------
CWIZO
Firebug Lite link seems to be broken in the article. This link works:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bmagokdooijbeehm...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bmagokdooijbeehmkpknfglimnifench)

------
dionysus
save

------
crizCraig
I like cqstyle for editing CSS in Chrome. However, I may be partial since I
wrote it.

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kgjoohfhbbdcbnec...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kgjoohfhbbdcbnecemfodgoofpohgbee)

